# Men who sit in the car whilst wife scrapes glass



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Saw it this morning on the way to work! :-X

Us gentlemen are a dying breed :-/

I'd never let my wife do that.
(I do note my car gets the garage and hers the driveway...of course)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> (I do note my car gets the garage and hers the driveway...of course)


Goes without saying :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Seeing as how I make my wife breakfast in bed every (weekday) morning, I also nipped outside while the kettle was boiling this morning and de-iced her car. [smiley=wings.gif] (This smiley was as near as I could get to an angel's halo.)

She rang me to say thank you for the demister pad I bought her yesterday and I asked her if she was surprised that the windows of her car were frosted while everyone elses were and she said she put it down to the way the car was parked.

Bless.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Good night last night was it Kell! 



> Seeing as how I make my wife breakfast in bed every (weekday) morning, I also nipped outside while the kettle was boiling this morning and de-iced her car. Â [smiley=wings.gif] Â (This smiley was as near as I could get to an angel's halo.)
> 
> She rang me to say thank you for the demister pad I bought her yesterday and I asked her if she was surprised that the windows of her car were frosted while everyone elses were and she said she put it down to the way the car was parked.
> 
> Bless. Â


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I wish my girlfriend would scrape my car whilst I was inside...


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I wish my girlfriend would scrape my car whilst I was inside...


Wouldn't it be bit of a 'feet on top of feet' kinda shuffle/walk? Windscreen would be easy but doing the sides and getting round the back (as it were!) would be difficult.

Thinking about this another way, maybe the steering would get knocked on the 'vinegar stroke' and the car would get it's bodywork scraped.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My hubby makes me sit in side the car with the engine running, air conditioning on, vents all wide open, windows all closed with a tube from the exhaust pipe in a slightly opened window.... and he wonders why I have lost the plot, gone half brain dead and mentally retarded ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> My hubby makes me sit in side the car with the engine running, air conditioning on, vents all wide open, windows all closed with a tube from the exhaust pipe in a slightly opened window.... and he wonders why I have lost the plot, gone half brain dead and mentally retarded Â ;D


Ahhhhhh ..... that would explain it all, Abi


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Women should not be allowed to clean the ice from the TT. Because as the lean forward to do the windscreen they may scratch the paint with their coat buttons and handbags and other objects.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Women should not be allowed to clean the ice from the TT. Because as the lean forward to do the windscreen they may scratch the paint with their coat buttons and handbags and other objects.


What a Gem! (From Vlastans book of "TT Top Tips" Â :)

Sorry Nick - just got back from watching the Rugby celebrations in the pub Â


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> What a Gem! (From Vlastans book of "TT Top Tips" Â :)


So is that "V's Top Tips" rather than "Viz Top Tips"?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> So is that "V's Top Tips" rather than "Viz Top Tips"?


Could be! Â ;D

I think Abi does the Viz Top Tips, and V, the TT Top Tips Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Could be! Â ;D
> 
> I think Abi does the Viz Top Tips, and V, the TT Top Tips Â


LOL cheeky sod ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually, if the car is as frosty as it was today the whole of the paintwork is frosty too so it doubles up as protection when leaning against it to scrape the ice off the windows ;D.

Or hey Vlastan send the wife out there nekkid instead to clean yours 8) . Just try not to watch her bending right over to get to the middle of the windscreen or you will end up [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Or hey Vlastan send the wife out there nekkid instead to clean yours Â 8) . Â Just try not to watch her bending right over to get to the middle of the windscreen or you will end up Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Depends if she sports any piercings...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Depends if she sports any piercings...


If she does, the only way I can see scratches on the bonnet is when she tries to ride it naked!!   ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A good dose of dragon breath will soon clear the screen


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Whose wife are you calling a dragon??? ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Whose wife are you calling a dragon??? Â ;D


No one, just having a metaphorical laugh! Â 

Abi


> Actually, if the car is as frosty as it was today the whole of the paintwork is frosty too so it doubles up as protection when leaning against it to scrape the ice off the windows


Yes, but her tits might freeze to the bodywork Â : Â


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> If she does, the only way I can see scratches on the bonnet is when she tries to ride it naked!! Â   ;D


I think that is what Abi was implying with her use of the word nekkid... :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

True, but then her nips would look like Scania wheel nuts, so perhaps it would be worth it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi
> 
> Yes, but her tits might freeze to the bodywork Â : Â


I de-iced the car this morning and my coat was sticking to the edge of the car as I lent across to help clear the front of the windscreen even though I have heated front wind screen anyway ;D. Also sticking to my gloves...I made a mini snow ball [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, whilst wifey is out there cleaning your car stark naked, I've just thought of a way that she could clean your multispoke alloys Â ;D It would depend on one thing though Â 

And ScoTTy - don't raise the subject of cleaning the inside of your tailpipes again


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I think that is what Abi was implying with her use of the word nekkid... Â :


Paul you perv I wouldn't say that ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well, whilst wifey is out there cleaning your car stark naked, I've just thought of a way that she could clean your multispoke alloys Â ;D It would depend on one thing though Â


LOLOL *chuckle* I will say it... she could use her wirey brush  ;D :-X


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> LOLOL *chuckle* I will say it... she could use her wirey brush Â  ;D :-X


And use a little bit of wonder wheels cleaning fluid Â  non-acidic, removes brake dust very well Â 

(oh dear - I've just finished 4 nightshifts, my Monday lunchtime is the equivalent of your Friday night!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2003)

> LOLOL *chuckle* I will say it... she could use her wirey brush Â  ;D :-X


LOL

You would need something warm to thaw it out after.  ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

How about just going back to bed until the car defrosts?

I guess that would be sometime in March for the scots I guess


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Expert Advice #1: No scraping required. Hot water does the job much faster.

Expert Advice #2 : Get a garage.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Expert Advice #1: No scraping required. Hot water does the job much faster.
> 
> Expert Advice #2 : Get a garage.


Hot water is a silly idea. It can crack the glass. Also it falls on the floor so if the car is parked in your drive, you create a lovely ice ring with a great risk of injury.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Hot water is a silly idea. It can crack the glass. Also it falls on the floor so if the car is parked in your drive, you create a lovely ice ring with a great risk of injury.


I have to agree with V here. I did this when I was much younger to my mom's VW polo, the day before it was traded in. It made a crack running almost the entire width of the windscreen!

I now use a scraper. Seems to work really well, as it actually removes the moisture from the screen so it doesnt immediately refreeze...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well I sprayed my wife's car when I was making breakfast and just left it - no scraping at all as the de-icer actually had time to do its stuff.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well I sprayed my wife's car when I was making breakfast and just left it - no scraping at all as the de-icer actually had time to do its stuff.


So a first morning warm wee over the windscreen didn't do the trick then after a good nights kip


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I didn't say that - how do you know I wasn't drinking de-icer the night before?? ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Hot water is a silly idea. It can crack the glass. Also it falls on the floor so if the car is parked in your drive, you create a lovely ice ring with a great risk of injury.


Fraid not Vlastan. Modern windscreen glass does not shatter or crack or do anything, if warm/hot water is applied to it.

It was and is an old wifes tale.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> How about just going back to bed until the car defrosts?
> 
> I guess that would be sometime in March for the scots I guess


Yip, about March the 73rd


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Fraid not Vlastan. Modern windscreen glass does not shatter or crack or do anything, if warm/hot water is applied to it.
> 
> It was and is an old wifes tale.


I wouldn't trust the Audi screens. I had two replaced within 2 months after a stone chip cracked them!! For the record it was my first time ever that this happened to any of my cars!

Do not forget that the water on your drive will become icy after a while and there is a safety hazard as well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are we talkling HOT HOT HOT water over the windscreen when it has frost on it or just like luke warm! That would make a difference I assume as to whether it would make it crack or shatter!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Fraid not Vlastan. Modern windscreen glass does not shatter or crack or do anything, if warm/hot water is applied to it.
> 
> It was and is an old wifes tale.


That may be true, but I'm not gonna use my windscreen to prove you right :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Shall I try it then ;D as I have a company car and it is due for a change in March ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, what do I do :...what for a really chilly icey morning with a lots of frost on the windscreen then chuck a bowlfull of really hot water over it ;D...go on please let me try it  . I'm curious 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I'm curious Â 8)


we'd noticed :

If your're going to chuck a bucketful of hot water at the screen, I can garauntee it will crack it.

Not sure what will happen if you don't actually let go of the bucket though


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not sure if it should actually crack the screen or not.

The reson the cracks occur, as I'm sure you all know, is not simply down to the fact that that it's cold and then you pour hot water on it. Well it is, but it's not that simple. When you pour hot water on one side it heats it up (obviously) and it expands. The cracks occur because the other side of the glass _doesn't _ expand at the same rate.

That's why, contrary to popular belief, thick glass is more likely to crack in this way than thin and seemingly delicate. At least this is true of drinking glasses, and therefore I assume the same applies to windscreens.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your just so sensible Kell for your own good . Kell's theory I believe is actually correct . I washed up a glass dish once from out the oven into cold water...ooopssss : and it just shattered . Followed by washing up a knife with my bear hands that I didn't realise was in the washing up bowl's watertoo :'(. Didn't feel a single thing until I saw heaps of bloody surfacing to the top of the water  : :'(. Then I passed out with fear and fraught


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Then I passed out with fear and fraught Â


LOL...this is so funny!!

And then your hubs had to come and give you the kiss of life? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> LOL...this is so funny!!
> 
> And then your hubs had to come and give you the kiss of life? Â ;D


You git Nick ..Just you wait till I next see you I will throw a bucket of ice cold water over you and get a sharp pair of knives to your car tyres ;D

:'(..Actually I ended up at casualty with all my fingers sithered and hubby most certainly did not give me the kiss of life but a lecture about putting knives in soapy washing up water what with the first rule of not putting a piping hot dish in cold water too :. Nag nag nag moan moan moan


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

When will you ever learn Abi : Men are always right  :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> When will you ever learn Abi Â : Men are always right Â  :


And they smell ;D and fuss over their chicks who powder their noses sitting in their cars ;D .

Not like us real women who burp, pass wind and have to scrape our own wind screens ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> I'm not sure if it should actually crack the screen or not.
> 
> The reson the cracks occur, as I'm sure you all know, is not simply down to the fact that that it's cold and then you pour hot water on it. Â Well it is, but it's not that simple. Â When you pour hot water on one side it heats it up (obviously) and it expands. Â The cracks occur because the other side of the glass doesn't expand at the same rate.
> 
> That's why, contrary to popular belief, thick glass is more likely to crack in this way than thin and seemingly delicate. Â At least this is true of drinking glasses, and therefore I assume the same applies to windscreens.


Sorry to pour cold water on the theory.... Laminated front windscreen glass is two fairly thin layers with a layer of plastic in the middle. Â The inner layer is heat treated in zones to shatter into small pieces. Â A windscreen is not a single layer of thick glass.

Pouring COLD water over a frozen screen works. Â Try taking a couple of milk bottles filled with cold water out in the mornng and pour those over. Â Saves you going back into the house when you are ready to go to work. Â Turn the wipers on when the ice has melted to stop it re-freezing. Â However, don't do what I did; stand alongside the window as the wipers brought a screenfull of cold water hurtling into the front of my shirt! (EUGHHH!)

I hate the smell of de-icer and it can stain the paintwork if it stays there long enough.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Not like us real women who burp, pass wind and have to scrape our own wind screens


^ABI^ - I'm really glad you don't fart then ..... 

Is it right what was said in the 'Jokes pages' - Women don't fart because they can't keep their mouths shut long enough to build up the pressure?

Not directed to any-one on the Forum. But some of those I work with..... ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ^ABI^ - I'm really glad you don't fart then .....
> 
> Is it right what was said in the 'Jokes pages' - Women don't fart because they can't keep their mouths shut long enough to build up the pressure?
> 
> Not directed to any-one on the Forum. Â But some of those I work with..... Â Â ;D


You saying I 'gas' too much on the forum ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Sorry to pour cold water on the theory.... Laminated front windscreen glass is two fairly thin layers with a layer of plastic in the middle. Â The inner layer is heat treated in zones to shatter into small pieces. Â A windscreen is not a single layer of thick glass.
> 
> Pouring COLD water over a frozen screen works. Â Try taking a couple of milk bottles filled with cold water out in the mornng and pour those over. Â Saves you going back into the house when you are ready to go to work. Â Turn the wipers on when the ice has melted to stop it re-freezing. Â However, don't do what I did; stand alongside the window as the wipers brought a screenfull of cold water hurtling into the front of my shirt! (EUGHHH!)
> 
> I hate the smell of de-icer and it can stain the paintwork if it stays there long enough.


Hence why I said I wasn't sure whether the theory would apply to windscreens... Â :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Been using hot water on frozen screens for years without any trauma across everything from a 2CV to an RS4.

You just have to watch that teh rsidual doesn't collect beneath and freeze.

Anyway it's womens' work. Saty indoors and have an extra cuppa whilst she does the biz.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Been Anyway it's womens' work. Saty indoors and have an extra cuppa whilst she does the biz.


You really are the voice of reason and all wisdom :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Anyway it's womens' work. Saty indoors and have an extra cuppa whilst she does the biz.


For a moment then I was going to say something really rude but I will resist on this occasion and just say the latter and not the former  thought of ...'you lazy git' ;D


----------

